# @@ Today's Classroom Lesson: How to destroy Florida @@



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This is a collaborative set of bombs - and I'd like to be able to say that you are safe....but then I'd be lying!  In the past few weeks, I feel like I've singlehanded declared way on Florida! LOL!

DC# *0103 8555 7499 9206 1543* (special delivery bomb - insider info acquired! Hehehe...)

DC# *0103 8555 7490 0254 7302* ("guilty by association" recipient)

Sorry Florida - you've got two days to get to a safe distance.

KASR


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kinda like the ABCs !!

WTG KASR !!!! 

Getting bigger and bigger as you go along.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, KASR, you are absolutely nuts! I guess since hurricane season was kind of quite, they needed some excitement.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

There U got Kasr, tear there azz's up:gn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to :sl KASR, I see your over your cold.....:r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

FLORIDA DESERVES A POUNDING!!!!!!

WTG Kasr, leave nothing standing!!!!!!!!

Shawn


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

:r :r 

Do you hear voices?

You have got big ones, my friend........ BIG ONES

o


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice!!! I will prey for the people living in Florida


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> :r :r
> 
> Do you hear voices?
> 
> ...


FL doesn't scare us Al 

Again, go get em KASR!!!!!:mn

Shawn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Hehehe...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Whew - safe! Don't hit it too hard, I have to go to Jax next week!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> FLORIDA DESERVES A POUNDING!!!!!!
> 
> WTG Kasr, leave nothing standing!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shawn


All I can say is *bring it cupcake!*

We here in Florida like wars! Man oh man this looks like it's gonna be fun! o

ATL

PS- I have your addy KASR and ShawnP's, and I am long overdue for some ritual carnage!! MUHAHAHAHA!!! Hey let the Swede know he isn't exactly safe either!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Hehehe...


:tpd: o


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

Always picking on us Floridians!

How dare you!

If we can rebuild after the hurricanes we can blow your ass up too!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

[email protected], I'm going thru my CS addy list....alot of your BOTL's and SOTL live in Florida!!! I better section off a whole quarter for bombing runs just for your floridians!!!

KASR


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man they are in for a world of hurt, nice knowing you SNKBYT...:r :sl


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

but.... but.... sniff... sniff.... 
what if I like Florida???

View attachment 8587


and poor ol' Oklahoma already looks too damn flat......:fu


----------



## blunder11racer (Oct 18, 2006)

Why do I have this wierd feeling like we're gonna go from a bomb to florida, to a Hydrogenbomb to KASR!?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

should i move further inland!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

blunder11racer said:


> Why do I have this wierd feeling like we're gonna go from a bomb to florida, to a Hydrogenbomb to KASR!?


Nah, I just heard the faint thump of mortar fire, poor KASR is just getting over a cold. Sometimes you can keep control of the situation with harassment or covering fire.....

(best dirty harry voice I can muster)
Now did I fire 2 rounds, or was it 4? Ya gotta ask yourself punk, "Do I feel lucky?"


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> (best dirty harry voice I can muster)
> Now did I fire 2 rounds, or was it 4? Ya gotta ask yourself punk, "Do I feel lucky?"


LOL!! My partner in crime!

KASR


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> All I can say is *bring it cupcake!*
> 
> We here in Florida like wars! Man oh man this looks like it's gonna be fun! o
> 
> ...


Is that a threat Andrew?????? all I gotta say is you better think this through before you do something stupid 

Oh & Bring it on.

CUP CAKE!!!!!

Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> [email protected], I'm going thru my CS addy list....alot of your BOTL's and SOTL live in Florida!!! I better section off a whole quarter for bombing runs just for your floridians!!!
> 
> KASR


Man that's pretty brave in you calling out the whole florida crew. Don't worry we will be in contact..........

ATL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Man that's pretty brave in you calling out the whole florida crew. *Don't worry we will be in contact*..........
> 
> ATL


Sounds like it's going down.:gn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Is that a threat Andrew?????? all I gotta say is you better think this through before you do something stupid
> 
> Oh & Bring it on.
> 
> ...


Alright, just make sure you don't shoot your eye out again with your Red Rider bee-bee gun! Just make sure you have a big enough tree to hide in........And don't worry there Susie, I am not afraid of your .22 caliber Derringer you keep in your purse!! 

Here comes the pain!!

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Alright, just make sure you don't shoot your eye out again with your Red Rider bee-bee gun! Just make sure you have a big enough tree to hide in........And don't worry there Susie, I am not afraid of your .22 caliber Derringer you keep in your purse!!
> 
> Here comes the pain!!
> 
> ATL


I hear ya sweetie pie, .22 PpFFFFF not for you I guess I'll break out the .50BMG on your A** if you try anything.:hn

And first of all KASR is kicking FL ass not me :r

Oh I hear you hit like a girl


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

If I had known what impact weenie mortar rounds would have against hardened defenses, I woulda saved up larger caliber ammo.


Damn you KASR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

We here in Florida like wars! Man oh man this looks like it's gonna be fun! o

ATL

PS- I have your addy KASR and ShawnP's, and I am long overdue for some ritual carnage!! MUHAHAHAHA!!! Hey let the Swede know he isn't exactly safe either![/QUOTE]










What the hell did *I* do?!?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is Florida's history....Last Year around this time there was someone we will call "King George" that tried to take over Florida and call it AltbeirLand. There was a bunch of Brave and cunning Gorillas that gathered after the initial attack and formed a plan. To this day it is called NewFlorida and we have stood together ever since as the Defenders of New Florida. Now today, A new threat has come to our land to try the same. I feel a meeting with the Florida War Council is in order here to end this war as quickly or quicker that last time.

KASR, You have been warned....Be Very Careful when it Comes to Destroying Florida!!!!! There are severe consequences that follows any attempt to invade us!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Oh I hear you hit like a girl


Oh really, well if you mean like one of those mean ass bull ***** in Miami, then I'll take that as a compliment! :r

Anyway, I hear you close your eyes when you squeeze the trigger.

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Oh really, well if you mean like one of those mean ass bull ***** in Miami, then I'll take that as a compliment! :r
> 
> Anyway, I hear you close your eyes when you squeeze the trigger.
> 
> ATL


Cold as ICE when I pull the trigger bro 

Bull **** from Miami :r now that's funny.

SHawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

akatora said:


> What the hell did *I* do?!?


:r :r :r Andrew, He thinks we Forgot!!!!!! Classic!!!!!! Not this time Bro!!!!! Wonder if Sweden .....Nevermind, it's not going to matter........

ron


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> All I can say is *bring it cupcake!*
> 
> We here in Florida like wars! Man oh man this looks like it's gonna be fun! o
> 
> ...


I like cupcakes! LOL!

KASR


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Be Very Careful when it Comes to Destroying Florida!!!!! There are severe consequences that follows any attempt to invade us!!!
> 
> Ron


Even if you get bombed with Polish Cubans?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey now I might have to help out my fellow brothers down in FL since they are watching out for my famly while in the "big sandbox". I have been scouting around lately anyways so brothers in the sunshine state know you have backup. :bx


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

All you outsiders "JUST BRING IT DON'T SIT THERE & SING IT"
be careful walking through our yard, never know whats hiding in the grass
FL BOTL/SOTL Unite


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

imthegoal said:


> Hey now I might have to help out my fellow brothers down in FL since they are watching out for my famly while in the "big sandbox". I have been scouting around lately anyways so brothers in the sunshine state know you have backup. :bx


Hey guys,

Bryan's (Imthegoal) B-day is November 17th for the record. That is all.....

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I think it's time for a few phone calls to some more of the Florida BOTL's that are cigar combat vets!!!!!!! If any of you read this, PM me for details!!!!

Ron


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I think it's time for a few phone calls to *some more of the Florida BOTL's that are cigar combat vets!!!!!!!* If any of you read this, PM me for details!!!!
> 
> Ron


hehehe... are we renaming the great state of Florida again??


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

KASR said:


> In the past few weeks, I feel like I've singlehanded declared way on Florida! LOL!


declared 'way'? Is that like...
'Dude... are you trying to obliterate Florida?'
'Waaaaaaaaaaaaay!'

By the way... In days gone by, we called them boys down in Florida 'The Guerillas'... they seem to have a defence network beyond the capabilites of StarWars and such....


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

For the record, I'm a rookie, but the Florida crew is teaching me some things. They don't mess around, and they live by these words.....

*"Speak softly and carry a big stick"*










I'm one of them and *they hurt me*......but you, you they will kill!!

So my advise.....tread lightly...... you could get hurt!!

:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> All you outsiders "JUST BRING IT DON'T SIT THERE & SING IT"
> be careful walking through our yard, never know whats hiding in the grass
> FL BOTL/SOTL Unite


I've got just the thing to clear the grass....:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> hehehe... are we renaming the great state of Florida again??


No we are just going to have a couple of noobs peeled off the asphalt when we get done with them.

PAIN AND SUFFERING...........You will know it........

ATL


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

KASR you have messed up my house!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=584415#post584415


----------

